
Show HN: I'm building a blog on how to build a remote team - dmonn
https://nohq.co
======
nickfromseattle
I'm building a remote team and I would pay for fantastic content and would
absolutely pay $19/month for this, probably more.

However, after clicking around I wasn't able to justify it.

\- No social proof. There isn't any information on your skills at building
well running remote teams. Why are you qualified to provide this?

\- Lack of value. #1 could be ignored if the content added value, but after
reading through your blog posts the content is quite thin, and I didn't learn
anything I didn't already know - and I'm only at one remote team member.

If you haven't built a remote team, you could have easily provided more value
than you currently have by simply researching and curating how other companies
are doing it - paying someone to curate this and surface it to me is worth
$19/month.

Look at the type of content orgs like Buffer and Zapier are posting about
their remote team building / culture for ideas on how to improve the level of
detail and value.

Start interviewing founders and leadership of remote first teams.

